# need help with accomodation in chennai



## akk5 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I will be moving to Chennai in about a week and need help to find a 1 BHK, with aircon, bed, tv, internet.

Budget 15 - 20 K per month.

Looking for somewhere near T Nagar.

Can anyone help me out?

Cheers!


----------



## newcanadian (Aug 6, 2015)

Try somewhere near Guindy! You will have better options over there. T Nagar will be expensive.


----------

